# Zaya 12 Year Old Rum



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

I just picked up a bottle of this after many suggestions from one of my tobacconist. I think I've died and gone to heaven! This stuff is amazing!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Now that is a great rum!!! I'll tell you 3 more to try...Ron Centenario 20 anos, Ron Zacapa 23 anos, and Diplomatico :dr :dr :dr


Ron


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Now that is a great rum!!! I'll tell you 3 more to try...Ron Centenario 20 anos, Ron Zacapa 23 anos, and Diplomatico :dr :dr :dr
> 
> Ron


Thanks for the tips. I just finished off a bottle of Mount Gay Barbados Sugarcane Rum. It was good, but no where near as good as this stuff.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Is this what you are talking about?

​
Here is another nice combo...

​
There are some very informative Rum threads here on CS, unfortunately Rum is a 3 letter word.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

RUM!!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

tzaddi said:


> Is this what you are talking about?
> 
> ​
> Here is another nice combo...
> ...


Those are the 2 that I was thinking of!!!!!!

Great pics Bro!!!!

Ron


----------



## Dr_Trac (Nov 8, 2006)

That's a fancy-shmancy looking bottle!  Here's to ANOTHER thing I need to try now thanks to all the gorilla suggestions.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

I've been trying to find a bottle of that for months, it's definitely on my 'short list' of rums to try. I went to 8 different liquor stores, several carried other premium rums, just no Zaya. One store told me it was on backorder. I guess the distributor change slowed the imports down.

FWIW, Ron Pampero Aniversario and Ron del Barilito 3 star should be on YOUR short-list


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

tzaddi said:


> Is this what you are talking about?
> 
> ​
> Here is another nice combo...
> ...


That first bottle is the stuff! I'm going to light up a 601 Blue label with it soon.

Yeah that is one search restriction on forums that drives me nuts. Also has bitten me when looking for CAO or 601 reviews.


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

tzaddi said:


> There are some very informative Rum threads here on CS, unfortunately Rum is a 3 letter word.


Google can help you out with those 3-letter searches here at CS (and abroad).



Cigar Jack said:


> Yeah that is one search restriction on forums that drives me nuts. Also has bitten me when looking for CAO or 601 reviews.


Works just as well for CAO and 601.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

tiptone said:


> Google can help you out with those 3-letter searches here at CS (and abroad).
> 
> Works just as well for CAO and 601.


That's right, I forgot about that. Thanks much my friend.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

These Florida Gorillas don't play when it comes to RUM... listen to Ron. :tu

ATLHarp bombed me with a bottle of the Zaya... and it is OUTSTANDING! ATLHarp is the Rum Czar...


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> These Florida Gorillas don't play when it comes to RUM... listen to Ron. :tu
> 
> ATLHarp bombed me with a bottle of the Zaya... and it is OUTSTANDING! ATLHarp is the Rum Czar...


I humbly submit that my Rhum mentor is *adsantos13*. He lead me down the tasty path of sweet nectar. 

Here is a great CS thread on Rum...6 pages so far
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12339


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Vodka may be food... BUT
*
RUM IS LIFE*


----------



## booboo (Aug 30, 2006)

I just went threw my 1st bottle of this and might I say it was great. Enjoyed every bit of that bottle. Going to have to pick up another of this.


----------



## jonny0783 (Dec 3, 2007)

I am supprised Snkbyt isnt all over this thread yet!! I am sure he will be! Very nice selection there I am jelous and :dr

Jon:ss


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Never gotten much into rum. I may have to seek out some of this Zaya.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Sadly this tasty rum is being discontinued.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Darrell said:


> Sadly this tasty rum is being discontinued.


I've heard that; I've also heard it's being "reformulated". Anyone got firm evidence one way or the other?


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

The new Trinidad produced bottle is out. From all accounts it tastes like Angostura make. 

Also, careful because the newer's appearance is very similar to the retired Guatemalan production. 

Oddly, over the last couple of weeks I've picked up older bottles here and there just on walk-ins and luck of the draw.


----------



## KingJunior (Jun 1, 2007)

How would you compare the Zaya to the Zacapa? I have the Zacapa and love it. Is the Zaya just as good?



tzaddi said:


> Is this what you are talking about?
> 
> ​
> Here is another nice combo...
> ...


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

KingJunior said:


> How would you compare the Zaya to the Zacapa? I have the Zacapa and love it. Is the Zaya just as good?


IMHO the Zacapa has a bit more zing, while the Zaya shines with it's smooth sweetness. Another one along these lines is the Flor de Cana. :tu


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

KingJunior said:


> How would you compare the Zaya to the Zacapa? I have the Zacapa and love it. Is the Zaya just as good?


Not sure if you are aware of this but Zaya (the Guatemalan bottle featured in the picture) is product sourced from ILdG which also is the producer of Zacapa rums. You're basically talking about different blend / profile & age but same rum. Zacapa a exhibits a bit more oak and has a sweeter finish.

The private Guatemalan distilled Zaya has been discontinued - the new make is coming from Trinidad ...and tastes _different_.


----------

